
Show HN: I wrote a remote story estimation tool - confused-candle
http://home.1358.io
======
utsav91292
This looks awesome. UI is great. The only thing is I would have to start a new
session(which means share the link again) instead of continuing the same
session for estimating the other stories. Take a look at Pointing Poker.

~~~
confused-candle
Thanks for the feedback, glad you like it :) When you go to the next game, it
automatically brings everyone else who with you in the previous game.
Although, admittedly, it's not obvious until you've done it once.

Will look at changing this functionality so that you keep the same game id
throughout multiple rounds soon. Like Pointing Poker.

~~~
confused-candle
I've done this now, you keep the same game id throughout.

------
rahimnathwani
This looks awesome. I love the visual style, and the fact that you use
ephemeral rooms instead of sign-up.

~~~
confused-candle
Thank you, that's great to hear! I built it with my partner and one thing we
really wanted was simplicity and a low barrier to entry.

